# What is your reading plan?



## LeeD (Sep 8, 2009)

I am asking for feedback / input on both bible reading and extra biblical reading. At this point I aim to read 5 chapters in the OT, 3 Psalms, 1 Proverb, and 5 chapters in the NT daily. This can vary, sometimes more and sometimes less.

With my desire for book reading (this almost always comes 2nd to bible reading daily), I normally am working through a devotional (currently Morning and Evening, Spurgeon with my wife and then a 40 day devotional of EM Bounds called Powerful and Prayerful Pulpits), a biography (currently finishing up Marriage to a Difficult Man also with my wife), and a theological book (was reading through Religious Affections and just flipped to Desiring God, Piper). I also have found enough time to read a chatper out of the Narnia series to my daughters. 

What about you? What has worked best?


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/new-years-challenge-read-through-bible-90-days-27960/

and Calvin's Institutes in one year...

for starters.


----------



## HokieAirman (Sep 8, 2009)

Straight through at a snail's pace.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 8, 2009)

My reading plan--whenever I'm alone with a book I want to read, sit down and read until I'm not. 

I'm not a very organized person, usually...


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 8, 2009)

There are several online Bible readings here: Devotions (ESV Bible Online)

I have often followed the Daily Bible Reading schedule.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2009)

I need a better one that's all I know!!! I need a reading partner......anyone want to partner with me??


----------



## Houchens (Sep 8, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I need a better one that's all I know!!! I need a reading partner......anyone want to partner with me??


----------



## eqdj (Sep 9, 2009)

For bible reading i use "Search The Scriptures: A Three-Year Daily Devotional Guide to the Whole Bible" BUT i've arranged it chronologically and squeezed it into one year


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 9, 2009)

I tend to alternate between two modes: reading the bible and reading other books because I'm not good at multi-tasking! When I'm "reading other books", I read the bible in devotions to help prayer. When I'm "reading the bible", I don't read many other books and I read it straight through at a pace I'm comfortable with i.e. not too fast but so it won't take too long.

I'm about to start on the bible again in earnest after having read a few other books. As I read it straight through I'd like to start doing so with an eye to a particular question or issue so that on this particular reading I make sure to think, "Does this have a bearing on the issue?". This time will be the division of the law between moral, ceremonial and other judicial laws, as I do not know of the biblical justification for that common division and their different treatments.


----------



## rpavich (Sep 9, 2009)

I use the one in Logos bible software.

this is a pretty good bible reader
Global Bible Reader


----------



## Tabmke (Sep 9, 2009)

I am using the Discipleship Journal plan. It has 25 readings per month, with readings in Gospel, NT, OT, and Poetry/Wisdom. The space built into the plan is very helpful. 

I also read the Westminster Standards w/ Scripture based on a plan from Greenville PTS.

I am looking to go more slowly with more detailed study next year while sticking with the Standards.

I try to do the above in the morning, and do other reading in the evening.


----------

